# (قران ، حديث ،مذكر ،مؤذن ،حج وعمرة ) برامج اسلامية مع أمثله بالصور.. لجوالات الجيل الخامس والحديث



## الآنسة هيفاء (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*اقدم لكم*





*مجموعة رآئعة جدا من البرامج الدينيه المهمة لهواتف الجيل الخامس
*












*quran mushaf uthmani*

*

*

*الخصائص:** برنامج القران بالرسم العثمانى 
* *صيغة الملف : **sis*
* الجوالات الداعمة : n8 ، c7*
*حجم الملف :**129kb*

*




حمل من هنا





*
*prayertimes
**
*

*
**
**عمل البرنامج** 
برنامج المؤذن امكانية اختيار صوت المؤذن من جوالك اوقات الصلاة جعل الجهاز صامت اثناء الصلاة واتجاة القبلة والعديد 
* *صيغة الملف : **sis*
* الجوالات الداعمة : n8 ، c7*
*حجم الملف :**2.34mb*


*




حمل من هنا*

*




**
ASGA Hadith





**عمل البرنامج*
*برنامج الحديث والذى يحتوى على صحيح مسلم والبخارى والترمذى وكتاب رياض الصالحين والاربعون النووية والاحاديث القدسية 
* *صيغة الملف : **sis*
* الجوالات الداعمة : n8 ، c7*
*حجم الملف :**2.63mb*


*




حمل من هنا

**



*
*

Makkah&Madina Hajj&Umrah

** 



**عمل البرنامج*
* برنامج الحج والعمرة وشرح المناسك بالاضافة الى الادعية والاذكار 
* *صيغة الملف : **sis*
* الجوالات الداعمة : n8 ، c7*
*حجم الملف :**3.63mb*


*




حمل من هنا

**



*
*
Mozzaker v3





**عمل البرنامج*
* برنامج مذكر يحتوى على اذكار الصباح والمساء وامكانية الاستماع الى الاذكار ومنبه لتوقيت الاذكار 
* *صيغة الملف : **sis*
* الجوالات الداعمة : n8 ، c7*
*حجم الملف :**2.05mb*

*




حمل من هنا

**



*


* Quran v2.01 new




**عمل البرنامج*
*برنامج القران بالاضافة الى تفسير المنتخب وتفسير الطبرى واسباب النزول للنيسابورى 
* *صيغة الملف : **sis*
* الجوالات الداعمة : n8 ، c7*
*حجم الملف :**2.57mb*

*




حمل من هنا
*









​


----------

